# Edited Delta spayed worning page 3 contains photos of spay woond



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats Delta booked in to be spayed tomorrow (well today as its almost midnight now lol). she is getting her front due claws removed as well, we had switherred about maybe not getting them done but them Totts Laura's dog ripped her due claw in fresh snow, nothing to be caught on just an open feild they walk all the time. so she is definitely getting them off. 

i have just recently heard that my vet allow people to watch operations. I knew they did this for work experience but didn't know anyone could ask to watch. so we asked if i could watch Deltas opp but they said no as she is my pet, but i can arrange to go watch another operation if i wanted too.

so delta wont be happy tonight when i feed the others but not her as she loves her food. 


this is going to be a first for me as i have always been at college when the others were spayed so have never been able to drop them off at the vets or have to be at home without them. she will be fine 


but yesterday i herd something bad about another vet who i have heard a number of people complain about and have problems. a 6 month old gold cocker pup went in to get spayed and didn't come around for the anesthetic. Tests were don't but there were no physical reasons for her not waking up. so it is thought that they have had her down as the wrong weight and have given to much anesthetic. the owner has a new cocker pup a black as they didn't want to replace her but the kids were so upset. she has since moved to our vet as they have a good reputation. but its not the best thing to hear just before booking Delta in 

however on a happier note the pup they have now is called Lilly and when they went to pick a pup the breeder asked if they had a name in mind. they said Lilly, and the breeder told them that they had a pup with Lilly in her KC name but didn't tell them which one. so the sat and played with the pups and eventually picked one which turned out to be the one called 'Madame Lilly' so i think that little pup was meant for them and hope she has a long and happy life.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope it all goes ok Kendal, I'm sure she'll be fine. Dylan is getting castrated tomorrow as well (wednesday). For me, the worse thing will be not to let him off a lead for 10 days - I hardly ever walk him on a lead and he is going to be really miserable not to run.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh good luck to you both and your babies .... they 'll soon be fine I'm sure. But yeh not the best story to hear before they are going under. Lilly was obviously meant for themx


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck to all the pups. I am sure everything will be great!


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck Kendal. Post us newbies a step by step guide to how she recovers. We want to get Brontie done but dont know much about the aftercare. When we had our boy done a few years ago, the vet got the pain relief wrong afterwards and we think he suffered, so want to get that right with the meds afterwards. All tips appreciated. Kate (James at school)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kendal , Hows Delta home and comfortable I hope ?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hope delta is ok
thinking of you
xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey Guys the opp went well, she was held a wee bit longer than normal as we didn't get her till 6:00 i think she had been a wee bit more groggy from the anesthetic than they thought she would be and wanted to keep her longer. but she is fine. lol her back end was a little wet as she decided to sit in her water bowl, lol what a smart dog lol. we had Haig and Laura over as soon as she came home so kept the other 3 in the crate as it would have been to much excitement for her. but she didn't properly settle till they were out. she keeps having wee power naps them is up and about for a bit then back down. she has had some scrambled egg and chopped up rice noodles(lol forgot i had used up the last of the rice) 

she hardly moved from the hall till they were let out, poor thing was sitting their and slouching almost falling asleep then snapping herself awake and sitting upright. she had her front Dew claws removed so has purple camouflage bandages on like boxing gloves. the opp came in about £270

















lol she has poo bags on for coming back from the vets


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Pleased Delta is fine. She's looking well perky, Flo was like a rag doll the first evening and just flopped on the floor.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy was like that, it was three days before she moved without being prompted lol Inca and Echo were bouncing about, lol with inca they called us 2 hours early saying we could come get her as she was barking the place down lol 

so she is kinda inbetween.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad she's ok .. got it all to come x


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad she's ok Kendal. Just taken Brontie to the vets for her 2nd vaccincations. We can go out walking at last. She was as good as gold (nothing to do with the chicken wing we had waiting for her as soon as it was over!). She seems fine and has been going mad in the garden for the past half an hour with a ball whih squeaks as she can't yet get a tennis ball in her mouth. Vet seemed a bit dubious about me giving her the chicken wing, warned me about salmonella! But she loves them so much now, will just be extra vigilant regarding dates. Kate. PS. Love Delta's new boots.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Vets hate you feeding raw, but don't let that worry you! Mine acted like I was just short of an axe murderer when I put my cavalier onto chicken wings, but he lived to 17 in perfect health.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Vets hate you feeding raw, but don't let that worry you! Mine acted like I was just short of an axe murderer when I put my cavalier onto chicken wings, but he lived to 17 in perfect health.


My vet had the same reaction. When I asked about raw feeding, that I was considering, they said that it was not recommended as they wouldn't know if she was getting a nutritionally balanced diet, which could make it difficult to diagnose any health problems. Flo was tantillisingly close to a BARF diet but I never tried it so she has stayed on Wellbeloved kibble mixed with NatureDiet ever since.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They make it so hard when you just want to do whats right for your dog ... they 're all endorsing a certain brand ...I'm toying with going the whole hog and doing raw meaty bones . You're going to have so much fun now with Brontie ... no mre going stir crazy lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

P.s my sisters vet said to feeze the chicken wings after purchase to eliminate salmonella, they didn't have to be eaten frozen just frozen before you gave them x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've actually found that Dylan seems to prefer his raw ground diet to the chicken wings, so I'm going to stick to that and just give wings occasionally and bones for recreation. He eats the wings fine, but doesn't seem particularly excited about them.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, its good to know we're ok with the wings still. Not too impressed with vet and wondering whether to look further afield ready for when we get Brontie speyed. Will keep you posted. Really looking forward to taking her out for a proper little walk tomorrow. Re: the James Wellbeloved which we transferred to after reading up on it, she seems a bit bored with it already. What's the full name of the Nature one mentioned? Might try mixing it like Flo said. So far, the best thing in her Kong is cream cheese with a gravy bone in the middle, then half a raw carrot stuck in the top to make it harder to get at and last a bit longer!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

James Q said:


> Thanks guys, its good to know we're ok with the wings still. Not too impressed with vet and wondering whether to look further afield ready for when we get Brontie speyed. Will keep you posted. Really looking forward to taking her out for a proper little walk tomorrow. Re: the James Wellbeloved which we transferred to after reading up on it, she seems a bit bored with it already. What's the full name of the Nature one mentioned? Might try mixing it like Flo said. So far, the best thing in her Kong is cream cheese with a gravy bone in the middle, then half a raw carrot stuck in the top to make it harder to get at and last a bit longer!


try popping it in the freze overnight will make it last even longer and nice for teathing puppys.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine would eat chicken wings all day I just say chicken and wilf s ears prick up. I've just got some out to defrost and Mabel thought she was getting them.... she would almost swallow them whole , a couple of times I've had to get hold of her and pull it back out of her throat lol x


----------



## swgurl (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah bless, glad all is well and she's home. She'll be as right as rain in no time!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you had any luck with your search swgirl ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

took teas on wed night almost 48 hours after the opp, very clean neet woond the 20p it is to give an idea of how big it is. 

Worning photos of woond no blood posted for those who are interested have put the photos as links to avoud upseting people who dont want to see them. 

tummy 
http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz80/cockapoogirl/IMG_4624.jpg

close up on woond
http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz80/cockapoogirl/IMG_4625.jpg


woond with 20p to show size 
http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz80/cockapoogirl/IMG_4626.jpg


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Interesting how vets vary so much in timing of spaying and method. There were no visible stitches with Flo, as she was stitched internally somehow with dissolving stitches. I'm guessing from pics of delta that she goes back to get stitches removed?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah she will i think same with the ones on her legs. some vets in my aria even use skin glue instead of stitches. 

going for a checkup tomorrow, so will find out tomorrow. lol both andages are off now, got 2 make shift ones i did myself lol, think they are better than the vets lol. wonder if they will have a go at me for not going down to get hem redressed by them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you put the 20p there it looked bigger than it was til you put that there x


----------



## swgurl (Jan 12, 2011)

Not going too bad thanks Karen. Might have to wait til about May/June but i can wait!!!!! LOL! It'll be worth it thou!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It'll be a nice time to have a pup though, easier to tiolet train and nice evenings to walk ... British weather permitting lol. Do you think you've found somebody then...what colour are you wanting x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well looks like we are going to the vets a little earlier than planned. last night i took off her buster collar to let her have a chew, well i forgot to keep an eye on her and it want till i realized that she had stopped crunching that i saw she had her right bandage off and had pulled out 2 stitches leaving the wound open. so cleaned it up and re bandaged it. its not an emergency to didn't go the the vets as I'm sure you all can guess what the emergency practice charge. so just left today, have changed it again but the wound is open so going to the vets tomorrow, but its clean so I'm not overly worried but still want them to have a look at it. I'm around 75-80% sure if they localise it i can hold her still for them to stitch it if they want rather than having to knock her out completely.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh no poor Delta  . I hope they can get it stitched up ok. I assume it's her paw not her spay wound.
I've taken Dylan's collar off altogether now - I had been watching him during the day and only putting it on at night or when he was unattended. Last night was the first night I left it off. I know I shouldn't really, but he's shown no interest at all in his wound for 3 days now. But he only has 3 stitches - it's a much smaller op. Do you think I'm being reckless?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some dogs just dont bother with them. i think with Delta because its her paw its easy acsess i think if it wasnt for her paws she probably woudnt need the collar.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Delta hope she s ok . We took Wilf s off at night cos we knew he just slept only put it on if we went out , left it off while we were around. Hope they are both fine x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just dropped Delta at the vets, they want to sedate her and stitch it, they said they wouls normaly have glued it but the feel its a bit bigger so they want to stitch it. the open woond is about the size of a pinky nail but round. so ive to call about 1:00 if i dont hear from them before, as they dont think it will take that long. 

oh that girl is trouble, but she was very good at the v ets and let me take off he bangege for the nurse, but she was a little more riggaly than normal on the table lol she will be getting sick of the sight of the place lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just dropped Delta at the vets, they want to sedate her and stitch it, they said they wouls normaly have glued it but the feel its a bit bigger so they want to stitch it. the open woond is about the size of a pinky nail but round. so ive to call about 1:00 if i dont hear from them before, as they dont think it will take that long. 

oh that girl is trouble, but she was very good at the v ets and let me take off he bangege for the nurse, but she was a little more riggaly than normal on the table lol she will be getting sick of the sight of the place lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope shes back home safe and sound , better luck this time the little monkey


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

They used staples on Angel when they spayed her, is that weird?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it is different depending on the vet, i know a staffy who was done at a vet i dont use who used skin glue rather that stitches. i think it depends how they were tought or what they feel works better.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal, Did you have Delta in a cone or what did you do to keep her away from her stitches?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh just remembered that when Flo was spayed she was stitched internally with dissolving stitches so you couldn't see any stitches from the outside. Maybe you vet is against a onesie because Lady is more likely to be able to get hold of a stitch and give it a tug?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Inca and Echo both wor the vests instead of the cone because Inca used the cone to scratch her stitches. 

with Delta things were different, because she got her frount dew claws removed at the same time when i took the cone off she burst 2 stitches in her leg and had to be put back under, to get them re stitched, so for Delta it was the cone, but for the others just a vest, not a onezie just a kids undershirt.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Oh just remembered that when Flo was spayed she was stitched internally with dissolving stitches so you couldn't see any stitches from the outside. Maybe you vet is against a onesie because Lady is more likely to be able to get hold of a stitch and give it a tug?


maybe, Lady does have external stitches...which I noticed yesterday are actually purple.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> Inca and Echo both wor the vests instead of the cone because Inca used the cone to scratch her stitches.
> 
> with Delta things were different, because she got her frount dew claws removed at the same time when i took the cone off she burst 2 stitches in her leg and had to be put back under, to get them re stitched, so for Delta it was the cone, but for the others just a vest, not a onezie just a kids undershirt.


Thanks Kendal! I always appreciate your advice!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Rufus just got glue to seal him up because the vet said he didn't need stitches due to the size of the wound... I think. We have him wearing a cone at night when we can't watch him (but it is a very soft, flexy cone so he can still curl up and sleep) and he's generally not wearing anything during the day. He picks at it sometimes but not often and we just tell him to stop and he does.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I wonder why Chloe came home with a small bandage/tape over her stitches. I haven't seen anybody else mention that. They said to just leave it until it falls off on its own. It's been a week and it is still there.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't know...lady had nothing over it at all. how is chloe coping with her cone?


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, she still hates it and it has bite marks and duct tape from when she attacks it (usually does that a couple of times a day so we have to distract her) We would ideally like to make it until Sunday with it and then hopefully she will leave the stitches alone and this will be a dim memory. I am getting tired of getting jabbed with that cone, for sure!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh I hear ya about the jabbing....laddy is a huge snuggler and wack on the bridge of my nose this morning...so much fun!!
Lady's has many bite marks on hers as well...lol oh well. Hopefully Chloe can be free on Sunday


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Kel said:


> I wonder why Chloe came home with a small bandage/tape over her stitches. I haven't seen anybody else mention that. They said to just leave it until it falls off on its own. It's been a week and it is still there.


Flo came home with tape over her stitches. We had to take her back to the vet 1 week after to have her dew claw removal checked and they took the tape off the spay wound when they took the dew claw dressings off.


----------



## Fifi's mum (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi I had FIFI Spayed today by keyhole surgery, she is very sleepy still but seems well. My heart was racing when I picked her up I so hated leaving her there!! I do have a question for all you lovely owners who have been through it though. The vet said FIFI musn't jump for 7 days, but as I have allowed her to sleep on the bed and sit on the sofa, I have found it impossible to stop her since she has been home. He also said no climbing stairs but she has shot up a couple of times! Her wound dressings look fine since but I am a bit worried! Any tips?

Thanks
Tracyxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mables been done today as well Fifis mum.... I feel really mean. We've been given the same advice although hers is nt key hole unfortunately .. I woul say about a 3inch wound. She s not happy, resting most of the time, whimpering on occaisions, has eatena small amount and has only just passed urine since 7 this morning. Shes got internal disolvable stiches so no onsie or collar at the moment,or dressing, will just see how she goes and hope she leaves it alone. Got to for a check up on Friday. Cant imagine stopping her jumping and lead walking for a fortnight ahhhggg. Good luck hope Fifi s ok x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Fifi's mum said:


> Hi I had FIFI Spayed today by keyhole surgery, she is very sleepy still but seems well. My heart was racing when I picked her up I so hated leaving her there!! I do have a question for all you lovely owners who have been through it though. The vet said FIFI musn't jump for 7 days, but as I have allowed her to sleep on the bed and sit on the sofa, I have found it impossible to stop her since she has been home. He also said no climbing stairs but she has shot up a couple of times! Her wound dressings look fine since but I am a bit worried! Any tips?
> 
> Thanks
> Tracyxxx


Oh, we had the same concerns, that our puppy was doing too much too soon! We weren't specifically told to keep her from jumping but we were supposed to limit her activity as much as we could for a week...no walks outside. We took her out on the leash to go to the bathroom for the whole week too, just to keep an eye on her. She was definately jumping on the couch and going up/down a few stairs a day or so after she was spayed and seemed almost totally better in a few days(though I know she wasn't). We can block off our staircases though and we did , so she didn't have much opportunity to climb them. We didn't play highly active games with her ...like tug of war or fetch the ball, just in case. She did have a cone on, so that might have slowed her down a bit. Chloe was spayed on the 17th and basically, we are just doing our best  I think the most important thing is to make sure they don't get at their incision site in those early days. We are also supposed to keep the site dry but that seems impossible with all the snow we still have


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was just done last monday too, we were told no jumping...actually for the entire two week period...which has been trying let me tell you!!!
we blocked off our stairs with a baby gate, and have lifted her to the couch and places...she hasn't been off leash at all since...and I can't wait for these stitiches to come out on this coming monday... the first few days I would even sit on the floor so she didn't jum...basically the first 4 days...untill she was done all the meds from the dr. So now although still with the cone on she is more active...and dying to go for a big run!! I can't wait for monday


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ditto really .. Mable on the lead so I can stop her jumping, blocked off the stairs and camped on the floor x


----------

